# Herf at the Buddha Bar



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Saturday, July 14th 6:00 pm until we are done.

Food will be served and the homebrew is flowing nicely. :tu


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Damn, I will try to make this. I have to attend a five year olds birthday party in SD--you know, Uncle Larry luh duh kids! 

Send me the directions though.


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

sekoudog said:


> Damn, I will try to make this. I have to attend a five year olds birthday party in SD--you know, Uncle Larry luh duh kids!
> 
> Send me the directions though.


SENT


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

sorry but will be in vegas


----------



## bsslack (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, Hello Shirley!

That's sounds like fun!

I got no excuse(read: work and/or female issues)

Doug, I'll be there _Even _if I have to work again this weekend.

Now where's that freakin Map Quest from a couple of weeks ago?

slack


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Hi Doug, I'll make it one of these days but we have a big social commitment that night.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Hey, where are you located and is it too late to stop in?


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Msg and directions sent. Come on over.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Sorry Doug. Can't make it. Losing my ass in Vegas.


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> Sorry Doug. Can't make it. Losing my ass in Vegas.


I didn't want your ass, yuck.  Next time and I hope your luck turns around.


----------



## bsslack (Jun 13, 2007)

The "Buddha Bar" is coming along nicely.

Good Food and Smokes and a few nuts...o

A Great time was had by All!:ss


Thanks Doug!




slack:u


----------

